# Nissan Leaf pricing in U.S.



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Which is pretty close to what many spend on decent conversion with similar performance and range. Which means Nissan is going to squash conversion market if only they can produce enough Leafs ( Leaves ??? ) 

My crystal ball says the demand for Leaf will outrun supply by far for a few years at least.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Batteries not included? There was no mention of battery leasing in that article.


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2008)

I wanted to convert my swift, but the Leaf is sooo much nicer. I'm signing up as soon as the introductory period starts.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

dimitri said:


> Which is pretty close to what many spend on decent conversion with similar performance and range. Which means Nissan is going to squash conversion market if only they can produce enough Leafs ( Leaves ??? )


Isn't that what you wanted?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Sunking said:


> Isn't that what you wanted?


I personally don't care since I have been driving EV for 2 years now and have no intention of buying brand new car ever again. I can always build a better one with the same money, at least better for my specific needs.

I suppose that parts will become cheaper over time and batteries will be more abundant, so conversions can become cheaper too.

With 250 million cars on US roads Nissan can't even make a dent in the market with 20k-30k annual production runs of Leaf ( I think I read somewhere it would not be more than that for first few years ).

Its all good.....just like any new technology it starts slow and then explodes exponentially once all companies get off their butts.


----------



## EV-Eric (Jun 21, 2009)

KiwiEV said:


> Batteries not included? There was no mention of battery leasing in that article.


According to Greentechmedia batteries are included.
http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/nissan-prices-the-leaf-32780-but-will-they-make-money
Also the charger is $2,200.00 installed. 
http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2010-03-31-electric31_ST_N.htm

I’ll let other test the new technology before I jump in.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

EV-Eric said:


> According to Greentechmedia batteries are included.
> http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/nissan-prices-the-leaf-32780-but-will-they-make-money
> Also the charger is $2,200.00 installed.
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2010-03-31-electric31_ST_N.htm
> ...


This is fantastic news! That's 46,195.85 NZD - and the car doen't even exist yet (here anyway). It's still about $45,500 above my measly price range at this instant, but it does means cheap EVs are possible.
I hope they're still making money on the thing.


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

When the pre ordering starts on April 20 they will be flooded! Nissan pulled it off. This is automotive history in the making. I wonder how this is going to influence the conversion market. How can you keep selling AC systems that are priced the same as a new car with batteries included and fully loaded?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Matthijs said:


> When the pre ordering starts on April 20 they will be flooded! Nissan pulled it off. This is automotive history in the making. I wonder how this is going to influence the conversion market. How can you keep selling AC systems that are priced the same as a new car with batteries included and fully loaded?


Let's hope this means that in about 5 years from now conversion kits will cost next-to-nothing. Same goes for LiFePO4 packs. It can only mean good news for getting more EVs on the road.


----------



## Mesuge (Mar 6, 2008)

This is good news, even better factoid is that these will be manufactured in parallel fashion at several plants around the globe to serve the local market, an important detail, which was for instance missing from the Prius story, hence the overpriced situation in euroland. However, the U.S. (even before subsidies) pricing is likely follow the industry tradition and be the comparatively best anyway. So, it is expected these will flourish in markets, regions and municipalities with high EV purchase subsidy schemes in place, some people will get it very cheap till the incentive programmes last and it is possible to milk it in some instances as high as ~40% from the pricetag. However, it's important what's going to happen next though..

Going back to the related Prius story (novelty manuf. batt & edrivetrain capacity), years ago they promised their hybrid technology will trickle down to smaller models like Yaris/Echo/Corrola, hm after million pcs sold didn't happen, Prius still rests on elevated price. 

I'm not taking any bets, but I'd like to see the OEM market in few years time for real structural changes, the ICE's development (tweaking last % bits) didn't stop, it continues, to relief of many some manuf. even start to rediscover the joys of weight optimized platforms (Fiat500), so now you can get perhaps 3x similarly sized econoboxes (~50-60mpg) for just one Leaf.

Are there any serious numbers about the Leaf's real economy yet? Specifically the worst case scenario: 5people on board, bags, AC on, spirited driving (not just portion of european drive cycle), I guess this would translate into <<100km range. Not bad for many, but this will put off some steam of the product launch, think another stupidly trashing review in TopGear..

What I like the most is that Nissan is going almost "innocent" into this arena, I hate the execs of GM, who continue in every single PR stunt or interview today spreading another lie, how the EV1 didn't have any appeal, didn't work, didn't have any range, and all that crap (perhaps partially valid only to few oddballs from the first version of three of the product). Just for this reason I think it's quite upto everybody's conscience to also vote with their hearts not only "brains"/wallets, the GM/Opel jokers won't see any money from me/relatives/friends I can inform. The Impact-EV1 seems after two decades as still the best product ever, simply unrivaled to this point, Leaf comes close perhaps on the utility card as 4(5) seater in compact hatch style, but the top efficiency of EV1 just won't be there. I'm wondering if there will be any surprises from the Toyotas, Fords and few others, most likely not.


----------

